# Cetrodide and Menopur



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

In every other tx ( this being the 5th) I have been scanned prior to taking cetrotide ( with Menupor) and I have started it on day 6 of stimms.
This time I have been told to start on day 4 ( seems early) and this is without scans or bloods to check any progress.
I feel really uneasy about this and have rung the clinic and asked them to check with the Dr who then says to still go ahead even with my anxieties? I have even faxed him a letter asking him to explain this to me but no reply and due to start them today?
Will taking cetrotide too early harm my response... if my follies are not up to speed??
Also, never asked this before, but do you take it the same time or alter in the day to the Menopur??
Thanks
Bright Eyes


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Brighteyes,

Sorry to hear you are feeling anxious about this cycle. I'm afraid I can't help as your treatment regime is specific to you and your situation so I'm unable to advise when the best time for injections to be scheduled and taken is. Speak to your clinic again regarding the timing of Menopur to make sure you are clear when it has to be taken. Other than that then I'm afraid you just have to trust them that they are doing everything in your best interests. Was there something in your previoud failed cycles that made them decide to move the timings for this one?

Above all try not to stress as its not good for you or your follies  

MAz x


----------

